# I want my name back!



## DerianCypher (Jan 19, 2002)

I tried to post under my normal name (DerianCyphr) and it wouldn't let me, said the username didn't exist! Now I'm a newbie again and have *looks down* 1 post!


----------



## A2Z (Jan 19, 2002)

Everyone had to re-register. We're all newbies now.


----------



## graydoom (Jan 19, 2002)

Morrus was unable to transfer all of our accounts. When he tried, the boards crashed after a few hours. Thus, he had to start the boards over, and we all have had to re-register.

Sad, but it couldn't be avoided .


----------



## Darkness (Jan 20, 2002)

Oh, well - it's not that we lost anything important with our accounts.

That we couldn't transfer the threads is sad, yes, but what was so important about our accounts, anyway?


----------



## Wicht (Jan 20, 2002)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *That we couldn't transfer the threads is sad, yes, but what was so important about our accounts, anyway?  *




3100+ post  

I soon would have passed Caliban and Piratecat.
.
.
.
Wait - I already did that didn't I... 

Never mind


----------



## graydoom (Jan 20, 2002)

I'm certainly somewhat happy that our accounts didn't get transfered . I have a member number less than 1/40 of my previous one, and I have the most posts of anyone (though Wicht is gaining... darnit! Must post more! More!)

Gooooo Fight Club


----------

